# Unexpected shutdown due to ACPI

## Roguelazer

I was doing some light blog reading and background compilation yesterday when my system shut itself down. X died and there was a message that the system was halting. So, I let it halt and started it back up to check what had happened. A bit of an investigation yielded the following message in /var/log/kern.log from shortly before the system shut itself down:

```

Nov 25 18:03:32 CaveOfBirds ACPI: Critical trip point

Nov 25 18:03:32 CaveOfBirds Critical temperature reached (121 C), shutting down.

```

Now, my BIOS is set to warn me at 63 C and to shut down at 65 C, so it's highly unlikely that the system reached 121 C. Never mind the fact that the case would probably be busily burning a hole in my carpet.w Anyhow, I decided that this was as good an opportunity as any to resume my practice of keeping sensors data on gkrellm on my desktop, so I did so. Even under heavy usage, the CPU temperature didn't exceed 50 C. So I figured it was a fluke and went on with my life.

Imagine my surprise, then, when this morning I was updating wine and the system shut down again. I had had gkrellm open at the time and the CPU temperature was about 48 C. When I rebooted, I examined kern.log and found the following:

```

Nov 26 11:50:48 CaveOfBirds drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: on fire

Nov 26 11:51:08 CaveOfBirds drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: ok

Nov 26 12:23:35 CaveOfBirds ACPI: Critical trip point

Nov 26 12:23:35 CaveOfBirds Critical temperature reached (121 C), shutting down.

```

At this point, I got a somewhat sinking feeling. Something weird is definitely going on here. It might be interesting to note that 49.4 C is 121 F... maybe somewhere ACPI's getting confused between Celsius and Fahrenheit? Anyhow, I was just wondering if anybody has seen anything like this before and might be able to offer me some advice as to what to do.

----------------------

System Information

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 2000Mhz (3800+)

Motherboard: Abit KN8-Ultra

RAM: 2048 MiB Corsair XMS DDR-400 (4x512MiB)

Graphics Card: nVidia GeForce 7800 GT (256MB GDDR3)

Case: Antec LifeStyle Sonata II

Sound Card: Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2

Software Setup

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc2-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sun, 26 Nov 2006 19:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6, 2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.3.5, 1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -msse3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks maketest metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/voip"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 64bit 7zip X X509 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 apm artswrappersuid artworkextra automount avahi bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent blender-game bonjour bonobo bookmarks browserplugin bzip2 cairo ccache cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cg cgi cli cracklib crypt cscope css csv cups cursors daap dbus devhelp dhcp dlloader dnd dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds effects elibc_glibc emacs emboss emul-linux-x86 encode epiphany erandom ethereal evo evolution examples exif exo extensions fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash floppyd fltk fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fortran95 ftp fuse gaim galago gcc-libffi gcc64 gcj gd gdbm gdm gedit geoip gif gimp glade glib glitz glut glx gmail gmailtimestamps gnome gnome-print gnustep gnutls gpg2-experimental gpgme gphoto2 gpm gs gstreamer gstreamer010 gtalk gtk gtk2 gtkspell gzip h323 hal hardenedphp hash hbci hddtemp hfs howl-compat html http ical icecast icons iconv id3 ilbc imlib imlib2 inkjar innodb input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber java javascript jikes jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kcal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kernel_linux keyring keyscrub kqemu krb4 latex latin1 ldap libg++ libnotify libsexy linguas_en lm_sensors logitech-mouse lua lzo lzw mad math maya-shaderlibrary mbrola md5sum mdnsresponder-compat mikmod ming mmap mng mod_python mono mouse mozbranding mozcalendar mozdevelop mozdom mozilla moznoroaming mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mppe-mppc mschap msn muine music musicbrainz mysql mysqli nautilus ncurses network neural nforce2 nfs nls nptl nptlonly ntfs numarray numeric nvidia objc objc-gc odbc offensive ofx ogg oggvorbis ole on-the-fly-crypt openal openbabel openexr opengl openssl optimisememory ortp oscar pam pam_chroot pango pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils png pnp pop pop3d posix ppds pppd print python qt3 qt4 quicktime quotes rar rdesktop readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs rhythmbox rss ruby samba scanner screen sdl server session sftp shout smp smtp sockets socks5 softmmu speex spell spl spreadsheet sqlite sqlite3 sse-filters ssl startup-notification stencil-buffer stream subtitles subversion svg svgz sysfs syslog t1lib tabs tagwriting tcl tcltk tcpd tetex textures tga theora threads threadsafe thumbnail thunar-vfs thunderbird tidy tiff timidity tk transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev unicode unzip upnp ups urandom usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vfat vhosts video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa videos vim vnc voice vorbis webdav wma wma123 wordperfect x264 xattr xchat xcomposite xext xforms xft xml xml2 xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xv xvid yahoo zip zlib zvbi"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

`sensors` output

```

# sensors

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.36 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)       ALARM  

VCore 2:   +2.61 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)       ALARM  

+3.3V:     +3.28 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)              

+5V:       +5.03 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

+12V:     +11.61 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)              

-12V:      -6.93 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)       ALARM  

-5V:       -3.94 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)       ALARM  

V5SB:      +5.54 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)       ALARM  

VBat:      +2.90 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)              

fan1:     1962 RPM  (min =  332 RPM, div = 16)                     

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =  332 RPM, div = 16)              ALARM  

CPU Temp:    +42 C  (high =   +61 C, hyst =   +59 C)   sensor = thermistor           

M/B Temp:  +34.5 C  (high =   +55 C, hyst =   +53 C)   sensor = thermistor           (beep)

temp3:     +31.5 C  (high =   +50 C, hyst =   +45 C)   sensor = thermistor           (beep)

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

```

Other information

```

# cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points 

critical (S5):           65 C

active[0]:               50 C: devices=0xffff81007feb78d0 

# cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/state        

state:                   ok

# cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature 

temperature:             35 C

```

Again, thanks for any help y'all can provide.

----------

## Hypnos

I've had similar problems with erroneous ACPI temps -- have had all kinds of random 'int long' values.  I just don't bother loading the ACPI temperature module  :Smile: 

When the laptop does overheat due to poor ventilation, it'll lock -- good enough for me   :Laughing: 

If you want serious advice, I'm running a relatively old kernel -- 2.6.13.  If you are doing the same, a newer kernel with a newer ACPI may help.

----------

## ksp7498

How convenient...I've actually been having exactly the same problem on my box.  Mine's a pentium 4 560 that usually hits about ~58C under full load, and yet I also get the bizarre messages about the 121C critical value.

I fixed it by disabling the hardware monitoring support for my chipset in the kernel and removing lm_sensors from the default runlevel.  Oddly enough, even though the errors are ACPI errors I don't get the problem with ACPI running...just with hardware monitoring and lm_sensors.

----------

## bunder

you can ignore the lp "on fire" messages... those are for your printer, and usually indicates an unknown error.  the "on fire" message is a remnant from the unix days.

 *Quote:*   

> off line is reported when the printer is off-line
> 
> out of paper is reported when the printer is out of paper
> 
> on fire is reported when the kernel doesn't know.

 

----------

